# Fuente de alimentación de fuente de luz de Xenon



## Arberto (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola, tengo una fuente de luz de xenon que no enciende. He medido la tensión de salida a la lámpara y tengo 100V, no me genera la alta tensión para que encienda. Mi duda es si es necesario que la lámpara esté bien para que el circuito que genera la alta tensión funcione. Le he cambiado la lámpara también y tampoco funciona.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

no amigo, jamas va a encender con ese voltaje.
y el problema no es la lampara.
el problema esta en el balasto, este es un oscilador de tension (si funciona con bateria), y luego es un elevador que consta solo de un pequeño transformador con primario de unos pocos ohms y secundario de 1000 vees mas, lo cual genera el altisimo campo electromagnetico que eleva la tension por las nubes, pero con muy poca intensidad para que la lampara encienda.

por otro lado, mas quimicamente hablando esas lamparas no son de xenon sino que son de vapor de yodo o mercurio ya que el xenon, como muchos otros gases, es noble o sea no reacciona, y necesita de potenciales mucho mas latos de energia electrica para desprender sus electrones.
y por otro lado no tiene tantos electrones de valencia como para generar destellos potentes.

si necesitas t paso un circuito de balasto para q t des una idea.


----------



## Arberto (Jun 6, 2008)

Efectivamente era un cebador que viene montado en el elevador de tensión. ¿Sabeis donde puedo conseguir cebador para montaje en PCB? No logro encontrar nada. El voltage es de 3500 V. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

aca t paso lo del balasto. en realidad es solo un oscilador de baja frecuencia, no es necesario demasiado frecuencia, que luego va a ser amplificado al transformador pequeño.

no tengo ya el circuito del balasto, pero imaginen que lo hacen con el 555 en astable, y de la patita 3 le sacas con una resistencia, a la patita del primario del transformador. la otra patita del primario va con masa.
del secundario se manda la alta tension al tubo de neon o similar.

saludos.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola a todos , aca consegui un circuito de un balasto para lamparas HID de xenon

Pero tendo unas preguntas sobre el circuito.

1 - Para encender de cero una lampara de xenon hay que darle un "golpe" de tension altisimo pero despues en funcionamiento normal la tension baja considerablemente no es cierto ?

2 - Que es ese capacitorcito que hay en el medio del ttransformador ?

Bueno , un saludo STUART


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> .....pero tendo unas preguntas sobre el circuito.
> 
> 1 para encender de cero una lampara de xenon hay q darle un "golpe" de tension altisimo pero despues en funcionamiento normal la tension baja considerablemente nocierto?


El encendido se logra con un pulso de alta tensión.



> 2 q es ese capacitorcito q hay en el medio del ttransformadorr?


Algo que se le ocurrio poner al dibujante, no es un capacitor.

La lámpara trabaja con bastante tensión, al aparecer el pulso de disparo el gas dentro de la lámpara se convierte en un arco de plasma, este posee una resistencia eléctrica bajísima descargando violentamente al capacitor de la fuente, cuando la tensión de alimentación de la lámpara llega a un cierto valor el efecto se interrumpe por baja tensión y la lámpara deja de iluminar, todo esto dura unos pocos milisegundos.


----------



## jarrojas (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola, no es un capacitor es asi como se dibujan los nucleos de ferrite es los esquemas electricos


----------



## kusanagy100 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bueno muchas gracias por aclararme las dudas, o sea que el capacitor c7 es el que se descarga sobre la lampara solo para encenderla , o esta constantemente descargandose sobre la lampara?

Es asi como funcionan estos sistemas no es cierto?


----------



## sbl (Dic 20, 2010)

Para poder logar dispara las lamparas hid se nesesita cerca de 23Kv ,  lo  lei en unas hojas de datos , por lo cual nesesitarías una manera eficiente para tener ese voltaje de disparo y al mismo tiempo mantener un voltaje de cerca de 320 voltios en los terminales de la lampara lo cual los vuelve peligrosos.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 21, 2010)

kusanagy100 dijo:


> hola a todos aca consegui un circuito de un bañasto para lamparas HID de xenon
> 
> pero tendo unas preguntas sobre el circuito.
> 
> ...



La lampara tiene una tension de arranque alta y otra tension mas baja de trabajo.


----------

